# Split rail fencing?



## Erik_L (Nov 27, 2012)

I have an acre of forestland, and my in-laws next door have over 5. Why not make split rail fencing to use for goats? Keep the space between rails small, start it close to the ground and build it up 4 feet or so. From what I've read in the short time I've been on TGS, goats will figure a way out, around, through or over most fencing, anway. I've got dozens of tall poplar and pine that stretch over fifty feet before a branch appears. Why not use them?


Moderatly serious about this,
Erik L 
Calhoun, TN


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I have heard time and again..if you can throw water through it..a goat will get through it lol...so why not try? Sounds like a great plan and if you have babies running with mom..you can add a strip of 1x2 wire fencing at the bottle to keep them in..we use it to keep our small dogs from getting out front..( they squeeze through the goat wire) I also read that vertigo fencing is great (like prison bars lol) No more climbing ( nothing to stand on) and no legs getting stuck ..and if they are close enough..no heads getting stuck or if far enough..well no heads getting stuck lol..win win...good luck...keep us posted on how it works out for you.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Yea, just beware of climbing. They will have a solid foothold on split rail and will use it. But Definitely make use of those trees as fenceposts at least! Oh maybe they wouldn't climb if you added hot wire?!


----------



## Erik_L (Nov 27, 2012)

happybleats said:


> I also read that vertigo fencing is great (like prison bars lol) No more climbing ( nothing to stand on) and no legs getting stuck ..and if they are close enough..no heads getting stuck or if far enough..well no heads getting stuck lol..win win...


I like that idea, but see one big problem. Somebody's gotta dig all the holes! LoL I do think it would work well, though.

Erik_L sent this from his iPhone using GoatSpot. Pretty cool, huh?


----------



## cybercat (Oct 18, 2007)

In our part of TN that takes a tractor with a post hole digger on the 3 point hitch. Only way to get further than 2 inches in the ground. Just got to love clay. NOT.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I have 4' horse no climb woven wire fencing that has the 2"x4" holes. I have no problems with goats escaping unless I accidently leave a gate open. 

Remember you also want to keep predators out. Dogs running around including your own are just as much a predator as any other predator.


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

Don't really know about poplar, but the pine will be rotted and falling apart within 2 years if used untreated. Maybe quicker if in full ground contact.

Bob


----------



## Erik_L (Nov 27, 2012)

Thank you for the input, everyone. At the moment, my chainsaw is in the shop, so I'm at a standstill. I will look into how to treat the logs, if I can dig holes in this ground. 

Erik_L sent this from his iPhone using GoatSpot. Pretty cool, huh?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

May need to add a strand or two of hot wire, but it should work well.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Erik_L said:


> I have an acre of forestland, and my in-laws next door have over 5. Why not make split rail fencing to use for goats? Keep the space between rails small, start it close to the ground and build it up 4 feet or so. From what I've read in the short time I've been on TGS, goats will figure a way out, around, through or over most fencing, anway. I've got dozens of tall poplar and pine that stretch over fifty feet before a branch appears. Why not use them?
> 
> Moderatly serious about this,
> Erik L
> Calhoun, TN


If I'm reading your post correctly, you are thinking about using the trees as fence posts? If so, you probably want to re-think that. Reason being is that you will kill the trees, your fence won't hold up because the trees are growing, and if a tree dies and comes down, so will your fence. Generally speaking, trees make lousy fence posts! I know a lot of people who have tried it.


----------



## Erik_L (Nov 27, 2012)

GoatCrazy said:


> If I'm reading your post correctly, you are thinking about using the trees as fence posts?


No, I am not going to use "trees" as fence posts. I'm going to cut down the trees, cut the downed trees into manageable sections, split those and use that as raw material for the fencing.

Erik_L (goat owner wanna-be) sent this from his iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

Split Rail Fencing. What Abe Lincoln built. Pretty interesting if you google it.

Bob


----------



## cybercat (Oct 18, 2007)

Erik_L said:


> I have an acre of forestland, and my in-laws next door have over 5. Why not make split rail fencing to use for goats? Keep the space between rails small, start it close to the ground and build it up 4 feet or so. From what I've read in the short time I've been on TGS, goats will figure a way out, around, through or over most fencing, anway. I've got dozens of tall poplar and pine that stretch over fifty feet before a branch appears. Why not use them?
> 
> Moderatly serious about this,
> Erik L
> Calhoun, TN


Sorry Eric I forgot to mention about the poplar. It is a no go with that wood. It is a soft wood that rots in one year. I have it under my chicken coop on two corners and with have logs we cut. If not burned in first year they just rot out fast. My coop wood is going from center out, so I did not even know it till I turned it over. The stumps we had are gone with out burning them out. One day they were there next gone or so it seems since it was a year later when I noticed them gone. Poplar grow fast but rot just as fast.


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

For any expectation of longevity, you will have to use cedar, post oak, locust, *Bois d'arc, or similar. Course the exercise of cutting,splitting, building fence every year or two probably be good for ya! 

Bob
*


----------



## Erik_L (Nov 27, 2012)

Arkie said:


> Course the exercise of cutting,splitting, building fence every year or two probably be good for ya!
> 
> Bob


LoL
I'll admit, the physical activity gave my a (and still gives me) a lot of pause. If I'm to do this successfully, I'll have to take Aesop's lesson to heart, that "slow and steady wins the race."

Erik_L (goat owner wanna-be) sent this from his iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## Erik_L (Nov 27, 2012)

FINALLY! I picked up my chainsaw from the shop. It took a while for the workers to get healthy, then the shop was closed from Dec 23-26. I got a call on the 28th it was ready. The shop was open from 8-12 today, the 29th, then closed until Jan 3. Ugh! So, through necessity, I got there early and picked it up. Unfortunately, it's the weather is not cooperating now. Rain on my days off. 
Hopefully the saw will work correctly. They adjusted the carburetor, cleaned the air filter and flushed the tank. 

Thanks to cybercat for the heads up on poplars. I'll just feed that to the fireplace. 

Erik_L (goat owner wanna-be) sent this from his iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## butch-7 (Sep 20, 2012)

fence in the east and tn are usually......red cedar,locus,osage orange,,,your wasting you time w/poplar will rot quicker than pine both will be rotted in 2-3 years......mt yellow locus will last 50yrs in high soil.....cedar 25 most time if split or sawn from center red wood,no sm 4in trees as posts.....osage 50yr maybe more that is hedge apple wood yellow hard as a rock......the least of locus is honey locus maybe 25 if high and dry soil......wet land use bigger posts slows the rotting......also there is post oak thats good or white oak but you must know right spec,,,,im a sawmiller and love the different woods....dont waste your time would trade those poplar and big pine for good posts,,,,,good luck butch


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

Hey Eric...If your gonna have to dig holes by hand..Tractor Supply has some metal (gray & yellow colored) Post Hole Diggers that worked better than any ive ever used for like 40 bucks here. The only thing with them are they work backwards from the regular ole type. It takes some getting used to..but.. my hole digging has went much smoother since ive gotten mine! Digging holes is NO FUN regardless of what you use!...lol...BEST OF LUCK to YOU and YOUR BACK!!!... lol....


----------

